# Slipanlage nahe Dahme?



## AndreL (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich suche eine Slipanlage in der nähe von Dahme die zurzeit nutzbar ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Moin Moin ,
frag mal Boardi Ute , die slipt da immer und kann Dir sicher weiter helfen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Moin !! Wie gross und schwer ist den Dein Boot ???


----------



## AndreL (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Mein Boot ist 4,5m lang und wiegt etwa 300Kg. Ich komm damit nahezu überall rein, wir haben es auch schon über den Strand geschoben.


----------



## schleppangler (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

moin,moin
in grömitz gibt es eine die zur zeit kostenlos ist ansonsten guckst du hier www.slipanlagen.de


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

in Dahme müßte es an dr DLRG Station auch möglich sein .... 
weiß aber nicht genau ob da noch ne Schranke vor ist


----------



## Ute (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

In Dahme liegen rechts und links von der Promenade Boote.
Eine kleine Slipanlage ist links von der Promenade. Da ziehe ich mein Boot immer rein. Allerdings auf Fendern. 
Diese Slipanlage reicht bis fast zu Hälfte vom Strand.
Ansonsten ist in Süssau noch eine. Diese geht bis ins Wasser, ist aber recht steil. Süssau ist nur 7 km weiter.


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

@Ute,

könntest du die beiden von dir beschrieben Slipen mal Fotografieren und reinstellen?

Ist schon ne Klasse Ecke


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*



Ute schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist in Süssau noch eine. Diese geht bis ins Wasser, ist aber recht steil. Süssau ist nur 7 km weiter.



Bei auflandigen Wind oder Niedrigwasser nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Ansonsten ist es ne kostenlose Slippe (Boote bis 5m).
Recht steil ist relativ, gibt wesentlich steilere Slippen.


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> @Ute,
> 
> könntest du die beiden von dir beschrieben Slipen mal Fotografieren und reinstellen?
> 
> Ist schon ne Klasse Ecke




Hatte ich mir schon sooo oft vorgenommen. 
Aber jetzt werde ich es die nächsten Tage machen. Heute habe ich kein Auto.


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir schon sooo oft vorgenommen.
> Aber jetzt werde ich es die nächsten Tage machen. Heute habe ich kein Auto.




schwimm doch rüber |supergri|supergri duck und wech |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Das ist am Ende der Seeprommenade in Richtung Kellenhusen.Da kommst Du mit einem kleinen Boot an den Strand und kannst z. B. mit Fendern slippen.Das kleine Mädchen wollte zum Film.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 |muahah:...... schönes Ding


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich krieg dich, ich krieg dich. :q


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Das ist am Ende der Seeprommenade in Richtung Kellenhusen.Da kommst Du mit einem kleinen Boot an den Strand und kannst z. B. mit Fendern slippen.Das kleine Mädchen wollte zum Film.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



Süßes Mädchen. 
Diese Seite hat keine Slipanlage. |rolleyes


Mein Boot liegt auf der anderen Seite.#h


----------



## Fischopa (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*



Ute schrieb:


> Süßes Mädchen.
> Diese Seite hat keine Slipanlage. |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Mein Boot liegt auf der anderen Seite.#h



Da kommt man aber gut von der Straße ran ,und die Boote die da liegen müssen ja auch ins Wasser.Habe schon oft gesehen wie sie auf Fendern ins Wasser gebracht wurden.Will mich aber gern der Meinung einer Anwohnerin anschließen.#6

MfG, Fischopa|wavey:


----------



## Ute (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Ich fahr hin, wenn der Schnee wieder weg ist, zum Fotos machen. Nu sieht mal ja nicht so viel.


----------



## Stefan660 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Vielleicht reicht euch das Bild. Auf Höhe des DLRG Turms ist die Slipstelle. Einfach über den Deich von der Seestrasse? und an den Strand. Im Ort immer Richtung Campingplätze halten.




Das Wasser ist dort aber ziemlich flach und hat einige Sandbänke, also schön auf den Propeller aufpassen ).

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Ute (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

War heute mal in Süssau.
Hier mal ein Foto von der Slipanlage.


----------



## JoFlash (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Hallo,

hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit der Slippe, bzw. kann man die noch nutzen??

Danke schonmal für Infos!!


----------



## scripophix (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Dahme hat 4 Naturslippen, von denen drei noch offen sind (hinterm Campingplatz, davor und wilde Slippe neben dem TP).


----------



## JoFlash (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Hi,

danke für die Info. Komme ich an die wilden Slippen auch mit dem Auto und Trailer ran? Ist für nen 4,30 m Motorboot?
Oder lieber doch gleich in Grömitz slippen oder vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine weitere gute Anlage in der Nähe.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## scripophix (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Alle gehen über den Strand, also Zufahrt nicht ganz bis zum Wasser.

Wenn Schieben des Trailers nicht geht ist Grömitz besser, ggf. Großenbrode.


----------



## JoFlash (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Danke für die Infos. Muss mir das ganze mal anschauen. Schieben wird wohl eher schwer werden. Denke in Grömitz ist es dann angebrachter...
Jetzt sind endlich mal gute Winde und dann so ein Mistwetter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Noch mal eine Frage zu der Slippe in Süssau:

Wie kommt man dahin?

Wenn man auf die Promenade (Seebrücke) zufährt, kommt eine Schranke die immer zu ist?!?

Die Slippe muss südlicher sein.... 

Danke für Antworten. Gruß Patrick

P.S. Die Naturslipanlage in Dahme in Höhe Campingplatz Zepuntke ist im Winter abgebaut. Man kann dort nur über den Sand schieben um dann zwischen den Sandbänken festzustecken...|uhoh:


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Hat niemand eine Ahnung???


----------



## scripophix (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*

Schild an der Slippe - siehe Bild


----------



## scripophix (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage nahe Dahme?*



mrcrotaphytus schrieb:


> P.S. Die Naturslipanlage in Dahme in Höhe Campingplatz Zepuntke ist im Winter abgebaut. Man kann dort nur über den Sand schieben um dann zwischen den Sandbänken festzustecken...|uhoh:





Dann evtl. Leuchtturmstr. vor dem Taucherparkplatz, Naturslippe für leichtere Boote - viele Schlauchis bei Ententeich...


----------

